# Warrior cats Roleplaying site



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I finally finished my new warriors Roleplaying site =D

I havn't had one in several years, but with the noticable lack of good ones, I decided to make one

http://firekatswarriors.proboards.com/index.cgi

for those of you who may be interested, but don't know what Roleplaying is..it's basically like writing a giant on-going story

but with talking cats! =D

anyways, feel free to look around, and see what you think.


----------

